# Creo que me faltan algunas librerías del Orcad...



## Pablet (Feb 19, 2010)

hola a todos, veréis estoy intentando montar una fuente buck en orcad, la monto con un transistor mosfet irfz44, (he probado con otros y me dice lo mismo) y cuando le doy para que me haga el analisis me dice:
ERROR -- Model IRFZ44 used by M_M1 is undefined
ERROR -- Subcircuit BYV28-150 used by X_D1 is undefined -> este es el diodo volátil que utilizo.
El error creo que viene porque me falta alguna libreria pero tengo todas las que se instalan con el orcad entonces no se que puede ser. . . .
 Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Cambié tu tema de sección y edité el título: "librerias orcad" era realmente pobre.

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Feb 21, 2010)

Gracias cacho.
un saludo


----------



## Arantxa88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola!estoy haciendo un circuito en el orcad capture de eliminación del modo común y la salida de mi circuito es en un dipolo pero nose como simularlo en el orcad. Alguien me puede ayudar?Graciass

Un saludo


----------

